# Calling all Hobart boys



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys the seven gillers should be moving into the Derwent within the next month or so. If any one is keen to chase them while they are in there let me know. It will save a lengthy paddle to where I normally target them from and I have been doing some ground work and have located a likely looking spot with a strong current, deep water and lack of bottom structure which will make attracting and landing them easier. Remember however that due to them being in the river, they will all have to be released unharmed due to their protected status whilst in there. I have a few spare 10kg overhead outfits if any one needs to borrow one. As long as you release them a few metres from the boat they don't get too cranky and you get to enjoy your sleigh ride.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Kraley, I don't think that at all. I am very sensible in my opinion and try to plan for every contingency to minimise any possible danger.

To all you Hobart boys, if you don't want to play how about coming along and taking a few photos. It is almost impossible to take a photo on your own when you have a good fish yakside.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Scott,

Even if they weren't in the river, wouldn't they just be a catch & release option? Can't imagine why anyone would want to keep one??

Good luck.. should be some interesting pics coming out of it.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate I C&R all of them as I believe that they deserve to be enjoyed and then released. Also you are in minimal danger until you try to trace or gaff one. Lots of people do like to kill them as they believe all sharks are evil and must be killed. (I blame the jaws movies). Regardless of this, they must be released when taken in this area as it is a designated shark nursery area. We are allowed to target them though as long as they are all released unharmed.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Mate I don't reckon my wife would be too happy about the idea of me catching big toothy sharks from my kayak. Gummies is as far as it would go I reckon. But I'd be more than happy to be your photographer.

Whoops the wife just peered over my shoulder and read this. :roll: She says "You're not making my kids fatherless young man. You can take photos from the shore." :lol: :lol: :lol:

I replied that I'll take photos from a distance on the yak. :wink:

Let me know when you want to do a trip. And if the sharks don't turn up we can score a couple of sea runners and breamskis for some fun.

Cheers
Craig


----------

